#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Шлем ужаса Виктора Пелевина

## Tutare

Я рукоплескала  :Smilie: . Обычно мне бывает жаль тратить драгоценное время на развлечения для ума, но тут я не пожалела потраченных нескольких часов. Рекомендую к прочтению, ИМХО, Махамудра в чистом виде  :Wink: . И, главное, какой тонкий стеб у автора!
 ПВО руллезз!
Я думаю, люди, вплотную подошедшие к распознаванию природы своего ума, оценят сие произведение  :Wink:  Буддисты тем более

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Кто понял концовку?
Умоляю, поясните, я не понял ни-чего.
Меня утешает то, что не понял пока никто из моих знакомых.

Не, ну что в конце "что-то про распознавание ума" - это понятно.
А вот к чему все эти "уа-уа", и что конкретно он имел в виду?

----------


## Dee Mon

Когда я прочитал эту книжку несколько недель назад, сам хотел открыть на БФ тему для совместного осмысления, ибо оно того стоит.
По выражению моей жены, Пелевин, как и обычно последние несколько лет, поднимает и ставит то, что лежало лицом вниз,  находит потерянное, указывает дорогу заблудившемуся, вносит в темноту огонь, чтобы имеющие глаза могли различать предметы, в общем, всеми возможными путями разъясняет истину.  :Smilie: 

Не имея возможности спросить у Виктора Олеговича, никогда не знаешь, похожа ли твоя интерпретация на то, что он сам хотел сказать. Поэтому все ниже изложенное ни на что не претендует и явлется лишь частным мнением, одной из возможных интерпретаций.

Думаю, участникам форума не составило труда найти буддийские пареллели описанию работы шлема ужаса, словам об Астериске и пр. А вот расшифровать конец и правда чуть сложнее. 
В моем понимании, *речь в книге идет о  бодхисаттвах*. Все участвующие в общении герои, как выясняется в конце, отлично знают что к чему и что происходит, и лишь притворяются "обычными существами" ("Кем бы мы ни прикидывались" - говорит Монстрадамус). Их задача - помочь другим существам (в данном случае Тесею) обрести просветление. Они делают вид, что докапываются до истины, постепенно формируя у читающего их Тесея нужное понимание, которое в конце концов приводит к тому, что Тесей "соскакивает", "снимает шлем", т.е. уходит в нирвану. В том месте книги, где это происходит, можно заметить, что герои отзываются в такой последовательности, что первые буквы их имен образуют слово MINOTAUR. Это также подчеркивается фразой о том, что Ариадна в Минотавре рядом с Тесеем стояла (их буквы стоят рядом). Таким образом их общее кармическое видение формирует реальность вокруг них - миф о Минотавре.  
То, что Тесей был одним из них, подтверждается словами Организма "вдруг он еще верит.. Что у него тело. Которое в комнатке". После нирваны Тесея они переходят в новое воплощение. Пять героев, чьи первые буквы образуют слово MINOS (Минос - отец Минотавра, согласно мифу) инициируют "перезагрузку", в результате которой первые буквы имен складываются уже в слово MINОSAUR, и их общее кармическое видение изменяется - теперь они окажутся не в мире Минотавра, а в мире какого-то минозавра. О том, что это новое рождение явно свидетельствуют и выкрики "У-а-а", и слова Monstradamus'у (первая буква в их наборе) "Ты у нас головка, а она первая выходит". 

Причем сами герои еще не достигли просветления. ("-А почему он нас всех не растворил, если Имя знает?   -Он и растворил. Это просто нам тут кажется, что он сам растворился.", "-Шлем не снимается.    -Но Тесей же снял." и т.д.) Таким образом, не уходя сами в нирвану они приводят к ней других, т.е. самые настоящие бодхисаттвы.

Забавно, что один из героев - UGLI 666 - представляет христианскую традицию. Мне кажется, она сама верит в то, что говорит. А слова Монстрадамуса "Только по твоему кругу, Угли, почему-то уже давно никто не ходит.", имхо, говорят о том, что христианство было когда-то действенным путем к освобождению, но этим путем уже давно никто к нему не приходил.

Такая вот интерпретация. Правда, взаимоотношения MINOS'a и MINOTAUR'a мне самому пока не до конца ясны. А также статус Слива (он не фигурирует в слове MINOTAUR, зато появляется в MINISAUR'e). Причем в минозавре (в следующем воплощении) он появляется в центре слова, там где был Тесей. И у другого героя сразу появляется мысль: "А  если Слив тоже соскочит?" Слив же начинает задавать глупые вопросы, демонстрируя неосведомленность. Возможно, он и есть следующий "клиент", которого приведут к нирване.

----------


## woltang

Димон,основываясь только на ваших словах о книге(не читала) смею заметить , просветление, (выход из омрачённости) возможно только усилиями вами самого(никто подвести,привести вас не сможет если вы сами себя не подвигнете на это) и просветление это лично ваша работа(сумма приложенных усилий) в этом направлении. ДЛя блага всех живых существ(не для себя) - это и есть Путь Бодхисаттвы.
    Насчет христианства - достаточно побывать в русских монастырях чтобы определенно сказать что тема о недейственности христианского пути верхоглядство и неосведомленность( и скорее шаблонная поза).

----------


## Dee Mon

Во-первых, прошу тех, кому не нравится Пелевин, критиковать его в отдельной ветке, не загружая эту.

Про просветление, woltang, полностью с Вами согласен. "Привести" в данном случае означает "научить". Именно этим бодхисаттвы и занимаются, только так и можно приводить к просветлению - обучая, показывая путь и объясняя воззрение. Согласен, самостоятельная работа Тесея в книге не показана.

Про хр-во я не говорил, что разделяю мнение героя книги.

А на чем основано Ваши высказывания о Пелевине и его мотивации? Вы с ним знакомы?

----------


## woltang

Научить можно если человек сам просит и сам приходит к учителю,(ну,к поиску пути, как правило,сначала).
   о христианстве слова к вам и не относятся.
да я знакома с Витюшей ещё задолго до того как он стал известным . Очень люблю его как человека,несомннено,он очень талантливый,(слог легкий красивый,юмор тонкий и т.д. )НО глубоко сочувствую ему как писателю- уверена он способен на большее кроме как "загружать" мозги другим( и себе также).
   публичного человека легко судить,он открывается и выставляет себя на показ. Поэтому верю и надеюсь что как у всякого таланта ,у Вити всё в переди. и искренность победит выхолощенный ум! и появится книга ,где будет сердце,любовь к себе(впервую очередь) и к другим людям.
   Димон не оскорбляйте себя критикой другими Пелевина, держите свой ум широко раскрытым,хорошо?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Димон, спасибо за трактовку. Кое-чего стало яснее.

----------


## Dee Mon

Хорошо, woltang, спасибо!

----------


## Yuki

Вот интересно, если лет через 10 школьники будут писать сочинения на тему, типа "Моя трактовка смысла окончания повести В.Пелевина "Шлем ужаса" :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

не впечатлен...

----------


## Ануруддха

Как-то он там про модераторов узко... Автор случаем не участник этого форума?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tutare

димон, хвалю! спасибо, здорово вы все написали.
нет, г-н Модер, в посещении сего милого ресурса автАр замечен не был. хотя кто его знает...  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Димон жжот! %)))

----------


## Fogy

http://www.livejournal.com/community...niga/3336.html

Ссылочка на аудиокнигу.

----------


## Dee Mon

Аудиокнига, вроде, не соответствует бумажной. Там один из персонажей совсем другой.

----------


## Dee Mon

Еще одна хорошая интерпретация книги:
http:/дхарма.орг.ру/topic453.html

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Прикололо еще когда в конце они там все говорят  
"pre Pasiphae Hum Hum Minosaur" - и становятся Минозавром.  :Smilie: )))
Для справки: Pasiphae - ПАСИФАЯ в греческой мифологии жена царя Крита Миноса, мать Андрогея, Ариадны и Федры. От противоестественной связи с быком, любовь к которому ей в наказание внушила Афродита, родила полубыка-получеловека Минотавра.

----------


## thorr

> Кто понял концовку?
> Умоляю, поясните, я не понял ни-чего.
> Меня утешает то, что не понял пока никто из моих знакомых.
> 
> Не, ну что в конце "что-то про распознавание ума" - это понятно.
> А вот к чему все эти "уа-уа", и что конкретно он имел в виду?



Я понял концовку как указание на то, что это все-таки не реалистичный и правдоподобный мир, а игра писателя. Это когда сюжет начинает рваться, а реплики персонажей становятся бредовыми. До этого момента читатель еще как-то вживается, пытается представить себя то одним, то другим персонажем, несмотря на то, что мысль о лабиринте долбится с каждой страницы. И когда Пелевин видит, что читатель туп и нифига не телится несмотря на то, что со всем формально соглашается и якобы понимает о чем речь, но при этом увлеченно читает книжку, в надежде узнать, а что там случилось дальше (т.е. забывает себя, забывает то, что он всего лишь читает книжку, что персонажи придуманы и не являют собой отдельных сущностей; увлекается игрой) - тогда автор резким движением мешает карты в кучу, сметает с доски фигурки - и ошарашенный читатель вдруг сознает, что этот мир был иллюзорен и придуман.

----------


## Алекс М

Мне кажется, что смысл в том, что Слив превращается в Тесея - вернее, когда исчезает слив - появляется Тесей.

----------


## thorr

> Мне кажется, что смысл в том, что Слив превращается в Тесея - вернее, когда исчезает слив - появляется Тесей.


Не верю, что у такой грандиозной задумки может быть такой примитивный смысл. Даже по тексту весь "смысл - в рогах изобилия", и уж, конечно, не в том, что "кто-то" в "кого-то" превращается. По задумке каждый из персонажей - это лишь текст на экране, причем отредактированный. Объясняю: возьмем любого из них, он изолирован от остальных, видит лишь текст на экране, предполагает существование остальных лишь потому, что на экране возникают сообщения, которые он интерпретирует как написанные конкретными авторами, либо сомневается в этом. Про любого из 10ти персонажей 9 голосов будут свидетельствовать в пользу неуверенности существования, и лишь за себя каждый сможет поручиться, что он существует. Но что стоит этот один голос, если ему никто не доверяет, кроме его автора, которого, причем, никто не видел! Есть лишь одни восприятия, одни буковки на экране, дхармы, которые неизвестно кому принадлежат, в чьем сознании возникают....
Другими словами, неясно, есть ли "реально" кто-то _настоящий_ за всеми этими буковками, стоящими после ника; в этом не уверен никто по отдельности из героев, но хотят быть уверены чтобы хоть как-то сохранить иллюзию целостности и твердости мира, иллюзию опоры. То, что фразы после определенных ников отличаются по стилю или по описанию происходщяего - еще не свидетельство того, что за фразами от каждого ника стоит некто существующий; может это все уловка и игра "модератора"? Может вообще никого из героев нет... Может вообще все сообщения в том лабиринте - написано лишь одним человеком? Вы не допускаете такую мысль? Я даже дам подсказку, кто бы это мог быть. Его имя начинается на "В", отчество - на "О", а фамилия - на "П". Но и это еще не все. Может этот ПВО - тоже фантом и ложное указание на нечто "реально существующее" в чьей-то голове, например, в вашей. А? А существование вашей головы - возможно снится мне...

Пелевин, по-моему сотворил трюк высшего пилотажа - сделал роман, лежащим не в плоскости страниц книги, а вышедшим в третье измерение - поднявшимся до уровня читательских глаз, включив их обладателя в задуманную игру, заставив читателя поднять глаза от книги и взглянуть на себя, читающего эту книгу; превратил роман из повествования в интерактив.

----------


## Echo

Согласен с Thorr, мне тоже кажется, что минотавр - это Пелевин, а Тесей - это читатель.  :Smilie: 
Собственно, слив все рассказал.
Шлем ужаса - это книга, которая без читателя не имеет смысла (шлем не работает без Тесея). Книга создана для того, чтобы увлечь в лабиринт Тесея. 
Все персонажи книги - соответственно детали шлема, который надет на голову читателю пока он читает. Каждый персонаж
увлекает в свой лабиринт, хотя по сути это один и тот же лабиринт.
В конце Тесей сваливает просто потому, что книга заканчивается и вовлеченность не чем больше поддерживать. Минотавр помирает
и перерождается в минозавра (древнего змия, наверное библейского  :Smilie: ). Видимо имеется ввиду, то что сам принцип искушения (вовлечения) никуда не делся.
Непонятно для чего выделен Минос, и каким фигом туда Зевса занесло в виде одной нецензурной реплики.
Также непонятна роль слива и кто такие карлики и почему они есть только у Ariadna, Ugli, Romeo, Isolda, Organizm (?) и как это связано с тем, что Monstradamus и Щелкунчик - это рога изобилия...
Вообщем до фига вопросов. Надеюсь кто-нить пояснит.  :Smilie:

----------


## Akasha

Видел ли кто-нибудь спектакль  ШЛЕМ УЖАСА, который шел в начале декабря в Москве?

----------


## Алекс М

Нет, вы меня не правильно поняли. Все персонажи - это как бы внутренние голоса читателя, ведь человек склонен и порассуждать, и к религии, и т.п. Но в центре читателя находится Sliff но мудрые слова Ариадны, превращают Слив в Тесея. Вернее, избавившись от Слива можно стать Тесеем.

----------


## PampKin Head

БФ как шлём ужаса с форумчанскими голосами...  :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

> (шлем не работает без Тесея).


 При этом где существовать самому Тесею, как не внутри шлема...  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> При этом где существовать самому Тесею, как не внутри шлема...


Мне кажется неправильно туда Тесея засовывать  :Smilie: 
С точки зрения, что все чему мы даем наименование автоматически становится внутри шлема, Тесей безусловно там. Однако Тесей это то, что остается когда шлем снят и описывать его с точки зрения шлема (существует/не существует) некорректно.
С другой стороны, каждый шлем обладает природой Тесея  :Wink:

----------


## Dee Mon

> Вернее, избавившись от Слива можно стать Тесеем.


А почему в конце Тесей исчезает, а Слив остается?

----------


## Sadhak

Свои мысли по этому поводу.
В финале, при пробуждении Тесея, все персонажи начинают кричать одинаково. Это ключевой момент. Как я понимаю, все они перестают существовать в момент наличия Тесея, т.е. просветленного состояния. И все тут же появляются когда его нет. Т.е. они суть тенденции ума, васаны, привязанности и омрачения. Тесей - ум без омрачений. Все они вместе взятые -  ум с омрачениями.
Описание устройства шлема тоже вполне отвечает такому восприятию книги.

----------


## Хмельницкий

А я на читал, но прослушал аудио-книгу.
И, честно говоря, не в восторге.
Полный бред.

----------


## Роллинзов

кстт рассказы ПВО включены в программу литературы для учеников 11-х классов ))
правда не знаю - в программу или как внекласное чтение... точно узнаю на днях _))

----------


## Melnik

Наконец-то и я прочитал Шлем, концовочка та ещё.
Тесей всех обманул и в нирвану свалил. Непонятно, правда, что ему западло было с народом поговорить?

----------


## Melnik

И ещё.
Показалось, что Ариадна - это мудрость, а Тесей - это сочувствие.
Мудрость говорити общается, а сочувствию говорить не к чему, оно сочувствует.

И потом после просветления Тесея, мудрость осталась.

----------

